# Spirit Fog Piping



## dusty588 (Oct 8, 2006)

Hey there. Halloween is almost here, and my parents and I went to Spirit last night, and saw the fog pipe system. If you don't know what I'm talking about heres a link. http://www.spirithalloween.com/product/kc-pvc-piping-zombie-wasteland/ It isn't sold in the store, only online, but it's $700. I know that we can make it for a whole lot less. It basically you connect a fog machine to the one end, and there are holes drilled throughout the piping. It looks cool in the store. We are going to make this, and put in along our sidewalk and infront of the porch. It doesn't say the size of the PVC on the site. Any suggestions as to what size we should use? The measurements are 10'x4' and then another section 8'x5'. I think it will turn out good. Any suggestions for props I could buy or build that for this theme, or ideas for this, please post!

Dustyn


----------



## CoolDJTV (Jun 28, 2011)

just use PVC of any size. Wow that spirt thing is a mass RIP OFF!


----------



## Diabolik (Apr 19, 2007)

CoolDJTV said:


> just use PVC of any size. Wow that spirt thing is a mass RIP OFF!


Agreed. Way too expensive. For that kind of money you'd think maybe they would throw in a fogger at least.....

From a structural standpoint, I wouldn't use anything less than 1 inch Schedule 40 PVC. Even that bows at an 8-10 foot straight run, but it would work. I would only worry if the pipe was too small, the fog might not flow all the way through it easily. Making the jump to 1 1/2" pipe would cost you a bit more all the way around, but would probably work better and would still cost WAY less than that.


----------



## ouizul1 (May 22, 2010)

Wow, that's a lot of pipe to fill. Right now I'm working on a piping system to take a single stream of fog and deliver it to three different ports. I went with 2" pipe as a compromise between the type and cost of joints available locally, and the output of the fog machine. I'm only running about 15' of pipe total, but the fog machine is only a small 400W and I didn't want to loss a bunch of fog in just filling the pipes.


----------



## BobC (Aug 23, 2005)

Does this system really work? I would like to see a video of it in action. The spirit store by me hasn't opened yet. :jol:


----------



## 5artist5 (Jul 10, 2007)

id like to see some video also!!


----------



## Lambchop (Jan 28, 2011)

ouizul1 said:


> Wow, that's a lot of pipe to fill. Right now I'm working on a piping system to take a single stream of fog and deliver it to three different ports. I went with 2" pipe as a compromise between the type and cost of joints available locally, and the output of the fog machine. I'm only running about 15' of pipe total, but the fog machine is only a small 400W and I didn't want to loss a bunch of fog in just filling the pipes.


You would most definetally want to use a 1000 watt fogger for something like this. I have a couple 400's and a 1000 watt as well. There is a big difference in the amount of fog they produce.


----------



## Sblanck (Sep 13, 2007)

I use this:









I had been using it for most of my yard haunts. I ran across someone who gets a few bags of ice and fills the tubes with ice so its a makeshift chiller also.
The pipe is black so at night it hides well. Here is a shot of the fog floating around the yard. I also at one point built a box with dryer tube connections on each side with a PC fan inside to help push fog through longer tubes.


----------



## monty1269 (Sep 24, 2008)

^ that what I use too. I freze a bunch of water bottles and drop them in there as needed.


----------



## Sblanck (Sep 13, 2007)

Like the bottle water idea!!


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

Pvc and plastic hose is unbelievably cheap. $700 for a pvc fog system, that is a complete rip off. It takes no know how to hook pvc pipe together and drill some holes in it.


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

I'm at a loss to see how this is used. Is it for setting up a scene within the piped area so that the fog is delivered to just that area? Hopefuly Spirit will post a video of the thing in action to enlighten me. And, yeah, $700 and NO fogger? Bet this one won't be back next year.


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

Sblanck said:


> Like the bottle water idea!!


Works pretty good, too. Here's a 10' perf'd pipe filled with frozen bottles. The fogger is a Chauvet F1250 (800W).

Fog test with 4" pipe video by Otaku1031 - Photobucket


----------



## halloween71 (Aug 9, 2007)

It is just pvc you can buy alot of pvc for 700.00.
Save your money and use some tuts from other haunters.
Any prop looks amazing with fog.


----------



## dusty588 (Oct 8, 2006)

Ya I'm thinking that I'll pick up a 1000W fogger for this. I've got a couple other smaller ones and a ground one as well, but the 1000W will make this work better.


----------



## dusty588 (Oct 8, 2006)

Otaku said:


> I'm at a loss to see how this is used. Is it for setting up a scene within the piped area so that the fog is delivered to just that area? Hopefuly Spirit will post a video of the thing in action to enlighten me. And, yeah, $700 and NO fogger? Bet this one won't be back next year.


They have it set up around some of there animated props. For us, we are going to build it the length and width of the sidewalk going up to the front door. The TOT'S will walk through it, and the fog will come through the holes (looks like steam shooting out) If you have a Spirit store around you, you should see if they have it set up. It can only be bought online though.


----------



## dusty588 (Oct 8, 2006)

halloween71 said:


> It is just pvc you can buy alot of pvc for 700.00.
> Save your money and use some tuts from other haunters.
> Any prop looks amazing with fog.


Ya it's just 1 ½ or 2' PVC pipe. It's painted to look like rusted metal, which is super easy and cheap to do. I don't know why they're charging so much. Plus you have to pay shipping on top of that.


----------



## Arastorm (Aug 19, 2008)

I agree a very big rip off. I could build that for under $150.00. I use irragation pipe like someone else posted. I only go to the Spirit store for ideas, too much of the product is over priced.:jol:


----------



## BadMonkey (Sep 7, 2011)

Otaku said:


> Works pretty good, too. Here's a 10' perf'd pipe filled with frozen bottles. The fogger is a Chauvet F1250 (800W).
> 
> Fog test with 4" pipe video by Otaku1031 - Photobucket


Otaku, that's very cool. Was thinking about trying the same thing. Question - do you close up the open end of the pipe so that the fog is forced through the perforations?

Thanks!


----------

